# Anybody Else Darkhouse Spear for Fish?



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

Just wondering how many of you also darkhouse spear for fish .... and what lake or lakes do you visit?
[/COLOR] 
Perhaps this thread will spark a few of you to share pictures of your decoy's and spears ... and any other methods of choice?


Decoy's
Spears
Lakes
Species of fish preferred

 
Post-Up them pics fellas!  



.


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

just a few of the decoy's i use ..... 































































.


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

a couple more pics ... 

























Darkhouse spearing ... is an exceptional way to spend those winter months looking down and into the clear pristine waters at the fish and fauna below! ..  
[/COLOR] 
.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Great looking decoys. I usually use live bait.I do have a few old decoys, just do not use them much anymore.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I spear on the Detroit River. 
I have a secret spot that no one knows about. 
I use an over sized pike and muskie dare devil spoon as well as
some of my home made decoys that I have made. the spoons flicker good in the slight current. Im hoping to get out there saturday. I will let you guys know how I do. I'll try to post a few pics if I can figure it out.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I used to spear pike on Higgins, I hav'nt done it in about 10 years though.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Do a ton of spearing in the winter, when we have ice.  We just put the shanty out last sunday, saw 5 or 6 that night, nothing large, 20-26" bracket. Still nice to get out there and just wait for the monster to swim through. Might actually move my setup, I'm in about 10fow and I usually like to be a little shallower......I too have almost eliminated fake decoys from my strategy, not that they don't work, just don't like having that many lines in the water. I know jig spoons tipped with a 3-5" shiner. Along with my standard 12-14" sucker. That jigging seems to attract far more pike then any wooden decoy I own. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Spearing is a blast. Just love watching a northern come into the decoy.Took a 33" last Sunday. Largest for me has been 36".I like useing a large red and white decoy. I also enjoying eating Pike much more than I do walleye. Just dont get as much as I use to.Hope to get back out a few more times before the season closes.


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow! Nice to see so many others that still enjoy spearing!  
[/COLOR] 

I have spent many hours looking down into the subdued frigid waters of many lakes around Michigan ... since the early 1960's ...

 
Like many here ... I've seen perhaps hundreds of medium sized fish wander in-and-out along the bottom of various lakes .... but when you finally have that one Great Big Monster .... just ease-in ... and checking out the chub or decoy .... your heart begins to pound heavily ..... so heavily that your ears soon forget the thundering of the lakes ice shifting. ~smiles~




.


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

"Two Hats"
[/COLOR] 


Great Fish buddie!  




.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Yeah, thats a nice fish. I can't wait til work ends tonight so I can get out there for an hour or so. Its definately a dying sport, not sure why though, its almost like bowhunting.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Yep, Just like hunting.Setup your blind and wait,and use a decoy to call the game in.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Might be a silly question but ya'll aren't spearing at night are you? If so, how are you seeing the fish? We have a fish house that would be ideal for spearing. Even have the spear, bought last year. However seems that the spear isn't balanced very well. It always seems to drift one way or the other. Should I add weight to it? Is 12 FOW to deep? It would be very cool to spear one that is for sure!


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

I usually go on muskegon lake but there hasnt been enough ice out there in a few years to put it out. I have a quite heavy shack so I cant just go a put it on 4 inches and leave it unless I know its going to stay cold and get thicker ice. I only got two good years of fishing in it then two years of no fishing. I might put it out this year after this weekend of cold weather and get a month use out of it(I hope):help: . We use a big live sucker decoy and so does a friend of mine and we have got a few nice ones out there.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

I love to spear. I've always enjoyed staring down into the hole and seeing
fish come in. Even considered going for the sturgeon "season" but it seems
like its alot of work for a slim chance at a fish, and thats only if you get drawn.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

This will get ya fired up!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxoNgGvtzek


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

We are the last of a dying breed! I still compare it to bow hunting, you just never know what is going to show up, and you got to love the big ones that just stick there nose in the hole. Glad to see some people still love to spear. Heck I'm only 32 and the amount of spearing shacks seems to get fewer every year. Got to share a special feature that I built in my shack with you guys. In the floor of my coupe I built a trap door with hindges on it to keep my beverages cold and they never freeze. Warm coupe and a cold barley soda, like a slice of heaven!!!:chillin:


----------



## oldboy (Jan 20, 2005)

I am so glad to see this thread. I just built (over christmas) what I am calling my portable spearing shack. Today, I finallly had a day off work so I set out for Sanford Lake. I walked off the DNR boat launch and proceeded to fish the entire day. Sadly, I never saw a pike, but it was a great day none the less.

In my opinion there is nothing better than a good day pike spearing. When that big one comes in your hole I still get a little crazy. 

If anyone has an idea as to where else I could try pike spearing close to Midland I would greatly appreciate it!!!!


----------



## smokepole (Mar 13, 2005)

I used to spear ALOT when I was growing up. Absolutely loved it. Nothing better than sitting there and all of a sudden you see just the tip of a northerns nose under the ice staring at your decoy. 
I always prefered water from 7'-10'. depended on the lake tho. Try and find the edge of a weed bed and set the shanty there. We used to throw egg shells on the bottom so you could see the fish better. Watch those panfish, when they all are all of a sudden gone grab that spear and get the tines into the water. Get ready. Somethings close. I always prefered a BIG live decoy. Either a 17-20" sucker or if I was lucky enough to catch a 14-15" perch those worked great. Never used anything smaller or the pike would come in and hit it. I always liked a big decoy so the fish had to come in and think about it. Ya know size it up. I have thought about building a shanty but we don`t have ice like we used to. And they take alot of time. making sure they aren`t frozen in, moving them and keeping the hole opened up. But it is alot of fun.Maybe when the kids get older. 

Please remember guys to mark them holes good with brush when you move that shanty. It is not a pleasant feeling to step into someones old spearing hole. I know from experience.

have fun 

Nick


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

I have to agree that it can be very similiar to bowhunting. Passing on those small ones ,waiting for Mr Big to show himself . The Big ones can really get the ole heart pumping when they slowly sneak in for a peak. 

I am one of the few that spear out of a portable shack. I spear lakes all over Washtenaw,Jackson and Lenawee Counties. I am seriously thinking about trying one of those ice saw's that are commonly used in Minnesota and Wisconsin. I like a large sucker minnow for a decoy, but do use several artificials and just recently started jigging a chrome hookless spoon.


----------

